# GT-Auftritt EUROBIKE 2006



## waldheizer (4. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

War gestern auf der Eurobike unterwegs und hab mehr oder weniger zufällig ziemlich weit ab der Hauptbesucherströme den GT-Stand entdeckt. Hier ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:

es war dementsprechend sehr wenig los (verglichen mit den anderen "großen" Herstellern). Die paar Leute die ihn entdeckten haben sich in dem ziemlich großen Stand dann ganz gut verteilt, so dass man wenigstens in Ruhe die neue Produktpalette genießen konnte.

Die wenig spektakuläre Aufmachung hat sicher auch nicht gerade dazu beigetragen neue Kunden für die Marke zu interessieren, genauso wenig wie die z.T. rein englischsprachigen Mitarbeiter... 

und nicht mal gescheite Sticker o.ä. gabs abzugreifen *grummel*

So kam es dann auch, dass sich Hans Rey relativ unbehelligt am Stand bewegen konnte und bei seiner Autogrammstunde die Schlange nie mehr als 5-6 Leute umfasste. Davon tat sich auch noch die Hälfte mit Kommentaren wie "wersn das eigentlich, egal, hauptsache autogramm" hervor, traurig... aber wen wunderts wenn man ihn nicht vernünftig ankündigt außer auf einem handgeschriebenen Miniplakat, dass auch noch von den paar anstehenden Hanseln verdeckt wird.

Also liebe GT/Epple-Leute: wenn es mit GT in Deutschland endlich mal richtig bergauf gehen soll schneidet euch mal ein großes Stück vom Marketing der Konkurrenz ab! Voraussetzungen sind doch da: Name, Ruf, Werbeträger, und v.a. coole Bikes, also wo ist das Problem???

So, genug davon!


----------



## waldheizer (4. September 2006)

hier noch ein paar Photos von den neuen Zaskars auf der EUROBIKE:

zuerst das *Zaskar Pro*. IMHO seeehr schönes Design, hat mir von der Optik unter den Alu-Hardtails von allen Bikes auf der Messe fast am besten gefallen! Auf alle Fälle deutlich hübscher als das 2006er. 

Aber der Preis... 1800 Teuros für ein XT-Hardtail mit REBA SL und maximal durchschnittlichen Komponenten??? Das gibts doch anderswo deutlich billiger!














Nun zum *Team*, wie immer nur als Frameset zu bekommen. Leider ein meiner Meinung nach "unglückliches" Blau verwendet. Fällt auf den Fotos nicht so auf, hat aber einen etwas tuntigen Lila-Metallic-Effekt der mir überhaupt nicht gefällt. Aber alles Geschmackssache, vielleicht wars auch nur das Kunstlicht...






...und nochmal beide zusammen...






Das *Expert *gibts übrigens auch noch! Allerdings wie im letzten Jahr beim "Pro" gibts dieses Jahr wohl den Verkauf von Vorjahres-Restbeständen beim "Expert". Bei der Messe stand auf dem Rahmen noch 2006, keine neue Lackierung wie bei den anderen beiden und auch keine Veränderung bei den "zweifelhaften" Komponenten gegenüber dem Vorjahr. In UK gibts ein neues in Schwarz-Blau und bei uns hauen sie das alte Gelump raus??? Ganz schwache Politik von GT meiner Meinung nach, ohne attraktives/modernes Einstiegs-Zaskar fehlt da doch was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (4. September 2006)

Ein Thread zum Thema EUROBIKE 2006 reciht.

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## waldheizer (4. September 2006)

Lieber Torsten,

bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber dass ich 2 Freds aufgemacht habe hatte schon seinen Grund. Auch wenn die Zaskars-Bilder auf der Eurobike gemacht wurden wollte ich doch zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge thematisieren (einmal Marketing GT, einmal neue Produkte) und diese dann auch entsprechend getrennt halten.

Sicher kann man sich drüber streiten ob in dem Fall 2 Threads notwendig sind, aber ich persönlich lese lieber kurze Beiträge mit passenden Überschriften zu einem Thema, wo ich mich nicht durch seitenweise Exkurse und Gespamme scrollen muss bis ich die gewünschten Informationen finde.

Wie ihr das hier handhabt ist natürlich euer Ding, aber ob es durch Threadzusammenlegungen immer übersichtlicher wird...


----------



## SplashingKrusty (4. September 2006)

Hey!

War am Freitag auf der Eurobike und fand den Auftritt von GT auch mehr als dürftig....Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat ist das neue I-Drive Carbon *lecker* obwohl ich doch eher auf Zaskars stehe. B.d.w. wie wärs mal mit nem Carbon Zaskar, das wär mal interresant finde ich..... naja, aber ich glaube so richtig "innovativ" wird GT nie mehr sein.....


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (4. September 2006)

Argh.. ich ärger mich grad wie verrückt. Bin gestern an dem Stand vorbeigeschlendert und war nicht wirklich davon angetan. Das gewisse Etwas hab ich sehr vermisst, und so kam es daß ich mich nicht weiter umgesehen habe (zumal mein Zeitplan mit anderen Ständen gut gefüllt war). Hätte ich aber geahnt/gewußt das der Hans dort zu finden ist.. so hab ich die einzigartige Möglichkeit zu einem Gespräch/Autogramm verpaßt. Dabei  ist er eines meiner Vorbilder die mich damals zum biken gebracht haben (ja ich bin schon etwas älter..   ). Schade.
Etwas mehr Werbung (die Typen bei SRAM/Shimano wurden doch auch dauernd angesagt?!?) wäre da schön gewesen.


----------



## versus (5. September 2006)

SplashingKrusty schrieb:
			
		

> B.d.w. wie wärs mal mit nem Carbon Zaskar, das wär mal interresant finde ich.....


genau !!! das sage ich schon ewig !
nicht, dass ich das unbedingt bräuchte, aber ein grosser hersteller sollte heutzutage auf jeden fall ein leichtes carbon-hardtail im programm haben und da wäre die triple triangle geo meiner meinung nach bestens geeignet und spektakulär genug um ein paar leute vom kauf zu überzeugen !


----------



## GT-Man (5. September 2006)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Thread zum Thema EUROBIKE 2006 reciht.
> 
> Gruß Torsten
> IBC-Forum-Team



Na dann berichtet doch endlich mal über GT   .


----------



## Kint (5. September 2006)

wie dem auch sei finde das blau ganz nett. sieht nach/wie elox aus ? mit roteloxal denk ich ganz gut oder ?


----------



## L.C. (5. September 2006)

SplashingKrusty schrieb:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> War am Freitag auf der Eurobike und fand den Auftritt von GT auch mehr als dürftig....Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat ist das neue I-Drive Carbon *lecker* obwohl ich doch eher auf Zaskars stehe. B.d.w. wie wärs mal mit nem Carbon Zaskar, das wär mal interresant finde ich..... naja, aber ich glaube so richtig "innovativ" wird GT nie mehr sein.....




...nicht mehr so richtig innovativ?
Ich finde es beeindruckend, was mit dem IT-1 entwickelt wurde. Bei dem '07er Modell läuft, dank neuer Nabe, nicht mal mehr die Kette im Freilauf mit.

Ich fand die Präsentation 1000mal besser als in Vorjahr, ebenso die Produkte.
Die Richtung stimmt.

Beste Grüße
L.C.


----------



## versus (6. September 2006)

gibts nicht noch ein paar fotos mehr ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldheizer (6. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> wie dem auch sei finde das blau ganz nett. sieht nach/wie elox aus ?



also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann war zumindest Klarlack drüber, obs darunter eloxiert war weiss ich nicht, wäre aber möglich.



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> gibts nicht noch ein paar fotos mehr ???



habe nur noch Hans beim Autogrammschreiben zu bieten. 

Den Rest der Bikes fand ich nicht fotographierenswert. Fullies interessieren mich nicht, die Avalanches sahen furchtbar billig aus und das Ruckus in Gold wollt ich meiner Cam auch nicht antun...

Auf der Homepage sind aber schon die neuen Bikes falls es jemand interessiert. Und den neuen Katalog gabs auf der Messe auch schon, also ev auch schon bei eurem Dealer.


----------



## GT-Man (15. September 2006)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom GT-Stand die ich noch gefunden habe:


----------



## GT-Man (15. September 2006)




----------



## joines (15. September 2006)

ein zaskar in carbon? bitte nicht!! ein zaskar MUSS alu sein, genauso finde ich die 3 verschiedenen zaskar (pro, expert, team) schon zuviel! wo bleibt da der high-end mythos, wenn das zaskar in 3 preisklassen verramscht wird? genau das einzigartige wars, was das zaskar so anziehend gemacht hat.
das neue zaskar finish ist, meiner meinung nach, zumindest wieder schöner geworden als das der letzten jahre.

ein carbon hardtail als eigenständiges modell könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, auch wenn ich mich erstmal an das carbon triple triangle gewöhnen müsste 

das it-1 ist innovationstechnisch auf jeden fall ein schritt in die richtige richtung, nur leider relativ unbekannt geblieben da es nur in total homöopatischen stückzahlen erhältlich war. man hatte prinzipiell keine chance so ein teil auf dem deutschen markt zu ergattern.
einen stahl singlespeeder hatte ich auch schon auf diversen bildern gesehen, sehr sehr geil! nur hält man sich hier auch sehr bedeckt, kommt es überhaupt in serie??
die anderen bikes(id etc.) sagen mir garnicht zu...

insgesamt eher entäuschend, kommt mir so vor als würde gt einfach sein süppchen kochen, aber hat aber von marketing und vertrieb keine ahnung... so kann gt nicht wieder auf das niveau aufsteigen, auf das es mal war!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (15. September 2006)

ich will dieses carbon idrive!!!! sofort!!!!


----------



## GT-Man (15. September 2006)

joines schrieb:
			
		

> ein zaskar in carbon? bitte nicht!!


 Ein Carbon-Zaskar stand bis jetzt nie zur Diskussion, oder habe ich da was verpasst?  



			
				joines schrieb:
			
		

> einen stahl singlespeeder hatte ich auch schon auf diversen bildern gesehen, sehr sehr geil! nur hält man sich hier auch sehr bedeckt, kommt es überhaupt in serie??



Hier noch Bilder vom Singlespeeder:







Und ein Spaßgerät:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (15. September 2006)

> obwohl ich doch eher auf Zaskars stehe. B.d.w. wie wärs mal mit nem Carbon Zaskar, das wär mal interresant finde ich....





> genau !!! das sage ich schon ewig !



nicht von seiten gts, wurde aber hier im forum gefordert 

und ja, den singlespeeder hab ich gemeint,der wurde - wie zu sehen - in weiß, und noch in einem dunkelgrün/schwarzen finish vorgestellt


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2006)

joines schrieb:


> einen stahl singlespeeder hatte ich auch schon auf diversen bildern gesehen, sehr sehr geil! nur hält man sich hier auch sehr bedeckt, kommt es überhaupt in serie??



Zum SSP: Das Ruckus SS (das war schon seit Las Vegas 2005 in grün metallic auf Bildern zu sehen) gab es 2006 in den USA zu kaufen, das Peace ist jetzt als 26" und 29" erhältlich. In UK gibt es das Peace auch - in D ist der Trend SSP aber wohl von den zu Stückzahlen her nicht attraktiv genug?! Redline wird z.B. wohl ein SSP hier anbieten, mal sehen ob GT-D auch noch was möglich macht. Einige Anfragen über Händler laufen auf jeden Fall schon ;-)


----------



## versus (18. September 2006)

hoffentlich wird dieser mut vom markt belohnt. 
ich bin ja bekanntermaßen kein grosser singlespeeder, aber die peace-teile haben echt das zeug mal wieder eine marke zu setzen. wenn alle anderen immer abstrusere brain-carbon-poploc-swinger-quatsch-konstruktionen zusammenbasteln bringt GT eine völlig puristische schönheit raus ! das hat stil !!!


----------



## GT-Man (8. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal ein Vergleich zum GT-Auftritt bei der Interbike in den USA:


----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2006)

super fotos und echt interessante bikes. seeehr lässig: das 4X hardtail und das peace !
warst du dort, oder woher stammen die fotos ???


----------



## Kint (9. Oktober 2006)

richtig das lopes bike ist extrem lässig... 

ich kann übrigens auch die gedanken hinter der marketing strategie des it1 verstehen- was ich jedoch nicht verstehe ist die marktpolitik allgemein, deutschland / europa wird da imho zu sehr vernaschlässsigt. (epple   )


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (9. Oktober 2006)

das Lopes is echt der HAmmer, fehlt nur ne Steckachse an der Gabel!

Da würde doch der Weltmeister Gobi top zu passen!


----------



## GT-Man (9. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> warst du dort, oder woher stammen die fotos ???



Nee, die sind von www.mtbr.com . Eine gute Seite, wenns um News aus den USA geht.


----------



## cyclery.de (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
das Lopes 55 wird ab Februar/MÃ¤rz sogar in Deutschland erhÃ¤ltlich sein (noch vor den USA). Kostet aber leider 2.499 â¬, wobei der Preis angesichts der Ausstattung schon in Ordnung geht.
Weltweite Produktion ist auf 30 StÃ¼ck limitiert. Davon werden 5 Exemplare bei uns in Deutschland erhÃ¤ltlich sein.


----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2006)

wenigstens endlich mal wieder so ein nase-an-der scheibe-platt-drücker wie früher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (11. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> wenigstens endlich mal wieder so ein nase-an-der scheibe-platt-drücker wie früher...



genauso wie das it-1 - das meinte ich ich kanns verstehen, dass die wieder so teile bauen wollen. und wer sichs leisten kann bestellts sowieso.


----------



## SpeedyR (11. Oktober 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> genauso wie das it-1 - das meinte ich ich kanns verstehen, dass die wieder so teile bauen wollen. und wer sichs leisten kann bestellts sowieso.



Weils so schön ist...für 2007 :







                                                                 GRuss Rafa


----------



## Kint (11. Oktober 2006)

wieso hängt der bock denn vor nem dhi poster - nicht zu glauben - völlig unprofessionell -genauso wie der katalog von 2007 wo unter den dhi details irgendnen anderes gt beschrieben wird ( zaskar oder so ?)  darf nicht passieren sowas...


----------



## GT-Man (30. Oktober 2006)

Hier noch ein Video vom GT-Stand bei der Interbike 2006:

http://www.mtbr.com/videos/gt.mov


----------



## GT-TEAM (5. November 2006)

Danke für das positive feedback. Es freut uns bei GT in Deutschland, dass es schon auffällt, wie es mit GT wieder bergauf geht.


----------



## cleiende (5. November 2006)

@GT-Team
Das ist ja der erste Beitrag von Euch zu GT seit dem 12.07.2005. Vielleicht ist ja der Anfang gemacht. Könntet Ihr gelegentlich mal einige Updates einstreuen , z.B. E-Teil Liste incl. FHZ-Teilenummer als PDF und wo man bestellen kann? Wäre nett, denn mittlerweile wird hier doch auch Neukäufern geholfen. Dank vorab.


----------



## versus (5. November 2006)

und uns hier freut es, dass es euch auffällt, dass es uns auffällt ;-)
schliesse mich cleiende an!


----------



## Kruko (5. November 2006)

Auf das die besseren Zeiten kommen werden und GT wieder den Stellenwert erreicht, den es in den 80'er und 90'er hatte. So muss man wenigstens den Einsteigern nicht erklären, was man da fährt.


----------



## GTdanni (5. November 2006)

Das ist wirklich ein Lichtblick, der Eigentliche Betreiber dieses Forums meldet sich nach fast 1,5 Jahren mal wieder. 

Ich hoffe doch jemand bei merkt welchen riesigen Bonus die Marke GT haben muss das sie solche treuen Anhänger hat wie sie hier zugegen sind und macht etwas aus diesem Vorteil. 

Die besten Wünsche an GT in Deutschland. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (6. November 2006)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> Danke für das positive feedback.




War es wirklich nur "positiv"??? - naja, auf jedenfall schön, überhaupt wieder was von GT hören. 
Mal schauen, ob dies nun häufiger wieder der Fall sein wird und es damit wirklich wieder bergauf geht.


----------



## alf2 (6. November 2006)

cleiende schrieb:


> @GT-Team
> Vielleicht ist ja der Anfang gemacht. Könntet Ihr gelegentlich mal einige Updates einstreuen , z.B. E-Teil Liste incl. FHZ-Teilenummer als PDF und wo man bestellen kann? Wäre nett, denn mittlerweile wird hier doch auch Neukäufern geholfen. Dank vorab.



Als Neukäufer kann ich dem nur beipflichten (IDXC 1.0 + Avalanche 0.5). Da sich einige GT Händler mit dem Ersatzteilhandling offenbar schwertun, könnten Beiträge vom GT im Forum sicherlich sehr hilfreich sein. (Obwohl auch so im Forum tolle Arbeit geleistet wird .

Ich freu mich drauf wieder mehr von GT zu hören. Und wenn es GTs wieder in Größe S zu kaufen gibt wird auch mein nächstes bike wieder ein GT.


----------



## GT-TEAM (6. November 2006)

Es gibt unter Epple-Bike Parts einen Teilekatalog mit einer extra rubrik GT-Teile. hier ist alles aufgeführt. also einfach den händler fragen. es ist alles sehr übersichtlich dargestellt.

zu der Größe S. für die kollektion 2007 bieten wir folgende odelle in s an:
- aggressor (bereits am lager)
- outpost (bereits am lager)
- avalnache 3.0 + 3.0 disc (bereits am lager)
- avalanche 2.0 + 2.0 disc (bereits am lager)
und den zaskar team frame (ab februar 2007 am lager)
also einfach ran und bestellen.

eine weitere frage war, warum 2006 er modelle noch für 2007 angeboten werden.
das zaskart expert haben wir aus dem letzten jahr in dieses jahr übernommen, da es unserer meinung nach ein top rad mit v-break ist, was ja auch das "sehr gut" aus der august 2006 ausgabe der bike sport news unterstreicht.


----------



## alf2 (6. November 2006)

Danke für die Infos!

Beim Zaskar Team könnte ich vielleicht schwach werden. 

Wo ich schon mal dazu komme mit GT zu kommunizieren, noch eine Anregung:

Meiner Meinung nach scheint sich ein Trend in Richtung Enduros mit langem Federweg abzuzeichnen. Man braucht sich nur anzusehen, wie sehr Räder wie das Specialized Enduro oder das Commencal Meta 5.5 gehypt werden. GT hätte hier mit dem 07er i-drive5 ein konkurenzfähiges Produkt im Programm (es hat mehr Federweg als das 06er und wirkt deutlich stimmiger). Schade, dass es in Deutschland nicht angeboten wird. Ich glaube es hätte gute Absatzchancen.


----------



## GT-TEAM (6. November 2006)

ich denke auch dass du mit deiner einschätzun ganz gut liegst. für die 2007 kollektion können wir aber definitv nichts mehr ändern.


----------

